

Desertec - envitar
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB125692589804119121.html

======
aw3c2
Don't use weird headlines, use the actual ones. This one should have been
named "Sahara Solar-Power Consortium's Plans Advance".

------
niels_olson
Are they really going to use high power direct current transmission lines?
Isn't that the least economical way to transmit power?

~~~
lispm
high-voltage direct current

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-voltage_direct_current>

Quote: ' For long-distance distribution, HVDC systems are less expensive and
suffer lower electrical losses '

------
chaosmachine
"It was sea power and air power on Caladan," he said. "Here, it's desert
power. The Fremen are the key."

